# BMW paint thickness



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wondering if anyone would be able to tell me the typical paint depth for my car from the factory, it's a 2008 BMW 120d M-Sport coupe in space grey. 

A local bodyshop is trying to tell me that my front wing has been painted with a reading of 120 microns. The part they painted has approx 240 microns. He also measured a brand new 62 plate merc which had 120 microns average. I felt at this point he had shot himself in the foot so to speak. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've got a e46 325ci 2005 and it between 115 and 168


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

^what he said thats what ive been coming across:thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Anymore? Need to get quite a fair sample if possible.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

how longs a piece of string...?

Where are you? i'm sure someone with a similar car will offer to take some readings or lend you a guage to take to your friendly BMW dealer for comparison on another car.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> how longs a piece of string...?
> 
> Where are you? i'm sure someone with a similar car will offer to take some readings or lend you a guage to take to your friendly BMW dealer for comparison on another car.


Well i was thinking that the factory job must have a set thickness +/- a small percentage.

Basically, the bodyshop are trying to claim that my whole car has been painted as the average paint reading is approx 120-140 microns. This, i feel, is a load of rubbish! As i said above, the parts that have been painted are around 240 microns.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm under 120 you gotta be pretty slick to paint a car that thin remember thats at LEAST three layers there primer. Base. Clear 
A sheet of normal a4 paper is approx 100 so you get some rough idea there


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Well i was thinking that the factory job must have a set thickness +/- a small percentage.
> 
> Basically, the bodyshop are trying to claim that my whole car has been painted as the average paint reading is approx 120-140 microns. This, i feel, is a load of rubbish! As i said above, the parts that have been painted are around 240 microns.


What is it measuring somewhere that's unlikely to have been repainted, say inside of the bootlid or under carpets/inner wings?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Mmmm under 120 you gotta be pretty slick to paint a car that thin remember thats at LEAST three layers there primer. Base. Clear
> A sheet of normal a4 paper is approx 100 so you get some rough idea there


My thoughts too. Which lends itself to a factory job.

The guy in the bodyshop claimed that 20 microns was a coat of paint lol.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Glaschu said:


> What is it measuring somewhere that's unlikely to have been repainted, say inside of the bootlid or under carpets/inner wings?


Not sure tbh. But I know what hasn't been painted on my car for definite as I knew the previous owner.

The bodyshop are trying to fight their way out blending the wing into the bonnet and along into the door as this was not instructed by the insurance company. This is fair enough, but I think they don't want the hassle of trying to persuade the insurance to allow the wing to be painted. I'm not accepting the colour difference between the two panels so now they've cooperated and are trying to get approval from the insurance.

Hopefully they do get approval as the test of their work has been done to a very high standard so this would just finish it off nicely !


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

I wouldn't be letting these clowns anywhere near my car if that's really what they think. All my factory finishes vary at different parts of the car but if I see anything at 120 i'd be almost positive it's factory finish.

John.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

steelej said:


> I wouldn't be letting these clowns anywhere near my car if that's really what they think. All my factory finishes vary at different parts of the car but if I see anything at 120 i'd be almost positive it's factory finish.
> 
> John.


The guy that came out with the PTG was some sort of manager, don't think he knew much about painting tbh. As i said before, they have made a very good job of my car (and i'm extememly picky!).

Just need to get the ball rolling with the battle for them to get it sorted out!


----------

